# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم HUA Team Products تحديثات :  ASF Rev 1.0.5 Released (ADD NEW CPUs)

## yassin55

*- Add MSM8960 CPU Support  (Read Info/Flash/Reset Gesture Lock)*  * SO-04D_Xperia GX* * SO-05D_Xperia SX* * LT26w_Xperia acro S*  * - Add MSM7225A CPU Support  (Read Info/Flash/Reset Gesture Lock)*  *  ST23_Xperia miro* *   ST21_Xperia tipo* *   ST21i2_Xperia tipo dual*  *- Add ST27_Xperia Go Model* * (Read Info/Flash/Reset Gesture Lock)*  * =============================================*  * Download*  *  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * also it available in SHELL*      *REALLY WE DON'T HAVE SLEEP!!!!*  *BR* * ASANGSM TEAM*

----------

